# Sub 13 With Two Look OLL, Is It Too Late for Me?



## The Italipino (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah, I'm the epitome of lazy. I've been cubing since April 2015, so about 8 months. My pb Ave is 12.56 and my pb is 8.something something. I still haven't learned one look OLL, and really I feel like it's too late for me now. Because of this, my LL takes me 4-5 seconds (yuck). Help


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

My last layer sucks too, but I use 1 look OLL. I have no idea what to do to improve it either.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2016)

The Italipino said:


> Yeah, I'm the epitome of lazy. I've been cubing since April 2015, so about 8 months. My pb Ave is 12.56 and my pb is 8.something something. I still haven't learned one look OLL, and really I feel like it's too late for me now. Because of this, my LL takes me 4-5 seconds (yuck). Help



I honestly can't say anything other than learn full OLL or switch to some other method. I use Roux cause it has less algs.

Also, do you mean globally sub-13 (ao100+) or Ao12 etc? Cause if it's the latter than it is definitely not too late to learn full OLL.


----------



## The Italipino (Jan 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I honestly can't say anything other than learn full OLL or switch to some other method. I use Roux cause it has less algs.
> 
> Also, do you mean globally sub-13 (ao100+) or Ao12 etc? Cause if it's the latter than it is definitely not too late to learn full OLL.


Sub 13 ao50


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2016)

The Italipino said:


> Sub 13 ao50



So not too late.

Besides, it's never too late to learn more algs. Just ask bindedsa and I'm sure feliks and Lucas and all those guys are still learning new algs and will likely never really stop.


----------



## The Italipino (Jan 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> So not too late.
> 
> Besides, it's never too late to learn more algs. Just ask bindedsa and I'm sure feliks and Lucas and all those guys are still learning new algs and will likely never really stop.


Does collin burns still hold the wr? I haven't payed attention for months


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

The Italipino said:


> Does collin burns still hold the wr? I haven't payed attention for months



you can check that on the WCA page but no, Lucas got a 4.90


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 3, 2016)

The Italipino said:


> Does collin burns still hold the wr? I haven't payed attention for months



Collin is third officially now for singles. Lucas and Keaton are ahead of him (and both did it at the same comp -I believe even same scramble)


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My last layer sucks too, but I use 1 look OLL. I have no idea what to do to improve it either.



Learn 1LLL, and ZBLL.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 3, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> Learn 1LLL, and ZBLL.



uhh yeah I'd kinda prefer not to learn hundreds of algs


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Collin is third officially now for singles. Lucas and Keaton are ahead of him (and both did it at the same comp -I believe even same scramble)



They were in different rounds so it wasn't the same scramble


----------



## DELToS (Jan 4, 2016)

This might not be the best place to post this, but I think that "needing to know full OLL to get to sub-20" is like saying you need to know full ZBLL to be sub-10


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Italipino said:


> Yeah, I'm the epitome of lazy. I've been cubing since April 2015, so about 8 months. My pb Ave is 12.56 and my pb is 8.something something. I still haven't learned one look OLL, and really I feel like it's too late for me now. Because of this, my LL takes me 4-5 seconds (yuck). Help


No; nowhere near too late. I can't think of a speed at which it's too late to learn full OLL, and to be honest I'm not even clear why you thought there was. Even if you averaged 8 seconds already, my advice would be "learn 1-look OLL; you'll be slower at first but you'll probably be sub 7.5 once you get used to it." For sure, do it. 

Lots of the algs are repetitive and easy to memorize. For example, F R U R' U' F' is an alg that I'm sure you know, and many of the OLLs are based on that. Learn all the cases that are F sexy F', F double sexy F', and the inverses of both of those. Also, there are plenty of algs that are Sune variants. You know the alg R U R' U R U2 R'. Learn r U R' U R U2 r', as it's nearly the same. Also learn the algs that are sune with a sexy move inserted in the middle, as well as the inverse of those. 

OLLs 5, 6, 7, 8, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51, 53, and 54 all fall under the category of algs that you pretty much already know. Start with those. http://algdb.net/Set/OLL


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

It's never too late to learn full OLL! I only switched to beginners' method at ~30


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 4, 2016)

DELToS said:


> you need to know full ZBLL to be sub-10



ahem ahem


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 4, 2016)

Its never too late to learn and drill algs.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 4, 2016)

Speaking of Collin, I think I remember hearing he was near 10 seconds before learning 1-look OLL, so...


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Italipino said:


> Yeah, I'm the epitome of lazy. I've been cubing since April 2015, so about 8 months. My pb Ave is 12.56 and my pb is 8.something something. I still haven't learned one look OLL, and really I feel like it's too late for me now. Because of this, my LL takes me 4-5 seconds (yuck). Help



To quote Three days grace: "It's not too late, its never too late"


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2016)

it is never too late for full oll


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 10, 2016)

Learn the Dot Olls, they are easy and easy to recog.


----------



## adimare (Jan 10, 2016)

Definitely too late. There are other hobbies out there tho, have you tried crochet?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 12, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> Learn the Dot Olls, they are easy and easy to recog.


Since you've been around for years, I'll assume you're trolling rather than that you don't know what you're talking about. 

OP: The dot OLLs are the hardest to memorize, the slowest to recognize, the slowest to execute, and the least useful out of all the OLL subsets. Leave them until last to learn. Even once you learn them, you should use sledgehammer and some of the other easy edge control cases to avoid them when possible.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 12, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My last layer sucks too, but I use 1 look OLL. I have no idea what to do to improve it either.



Probably TPS and OLL PLL transition. 2-sided PLL reco, roll OLLCPs 1LLLS and practice.


----------



## willi pilz (Jan 12, 2016)

adimare said:


> Definitely too late. There are other hobbies out there tho, have you tried crochet?



Haha, best comment right there.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 12, 2016)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Since you've been around for years, I'll assume you're trolling rather than that you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> OP: The dot OLLs are the hardest to memorize, the slowest to recognize, the slowest to execute, and the least useful out of all the OLL subsets. Leave them until last to learn. Even once you learn them, you should use sledgehammer and some of the other easy edge control cases to avoid them when possible.



Not really hardest to memo and slowest to recognize. It is however slow to execute and yes, inserting the last case with sledge will avoid dots


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 12, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> It's never too late to learn full OLL! I only switched to beginners' method at ~30



Don't you mean *from* beginners' method?


----------



## DELToS (Jan 12, 2016)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> The dot OLLs are the hardest to memorize, the slowest to recognize, the slowest to execute, and the least useful out of all the OLL subsets. Leave them until last to learn. Even once you learn them, you should use sledgehammer and some of the other easy edge control cases to avoid them when possible.



Honestly, for me at least, the dot OLLs are very easy and fast to recognize and they were really easy to learn. I learned them when I averaged about sub-25 seconds or so, while using 2-look. I use the algs on Chris Olsen's website


----------



## sqAree (Jan 12, 2016)

Cmon, the dot OLLs are the easiest to memorize, there's almost nothing to really memorize in fact, I got them as my first OLLs (after the T shapes) and it took barely a few minutes. I don't think the execution is as bad as everyone claims (at least there are non-dot cases that are slower for me).


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Cmon, the dot OLLs are the easiest to memorize, there's almost nothing to really memorize in fact, I got them as my first OLLs (after the T shapes) and it took barely a few minutes. I don't think the execution is as bad as everyone claims (at least there are non-dot cases that are slower for me).


Yup, dot OLL is mainly triggers. f sexy f' U F sexy F' etc. There are also uses of sledgehammer. And because they are dots, recognition is fast.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 12, 2016)

I learnt dots as a last set of OLLs. For a OLL begginier reco sucked. Algs were long and U didn't know how to memorize them well. And all I did was sledge to avoid it. It is easier to avoid dots then to avoid 2-edges oriented OLLs.

Start with ez ones. End with hard ones (dots)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmm, I guess the majority of you disagree with me. Which cases do you guys think are worse than the dot cases?


----------



## adimare (Jan 12, 2016)

I learned dot cases first too. I did so because they were the case I hated the most and wanted to transition from executing basically 3 algs for OLL to a single one. I don't think the order in which you learn them is that important tho.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 13, 2016)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Hmm, I guess the majority of you disagree with me. Which cases do you guys think are worse than the dot cases?



the cases i have to do 2 look


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 13, 2016)

I think collin burns was sub-10 before he learned 1 look oll


----------



## DELToS (Jan 13, 2016)

I Recently became sub-20, so I finished learning full OLL


----------



## lejitcuber (Jan 13, 2016)

I am averaging 10.5 or so and I know only 40 cases of full OLL


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm sub-15 and I only know OCLL and Fruruf, frurururuf and sexy sledge.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 13, 2016)

Things are never too late. When you see the "pros" solving the F2L in 5 seconds you realize it's more about looking ahead than anything. If your goal is to be the fastest ever in the world then you going to have a frustrating time. If your goal is to enjoy solving and learn new things and learn full OLL.


----------



## CubePro (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think its ever too late to learn algs, ask Jabari Nuruddin and OLLiver


----------



## Kudz (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not sure, but he was sub-15 I think. Just went learning ZBLL and ZZ. Never too late.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't understand how you could even get the idea that it might be "too late". What does "too late" even mean? Nobody stops you from learning full OLL, right? It's not like the faster you get, the harder it is to learn an ALG set. This is a redundant thread imo, sometimes just making up your mind can solve the greatest mysteries...


----------



## CubePro (Jan 14, 2016)

Petro Leum said:


> I don't understand how you could even get the idea that it might be "too late". What does "too late" even mean? Nobody stops you from learning full OLL, right? It's not like the faster you get, the harder it is to learn an ALG set. This is a redundant thread imo, sometimes just making up your mind can solve the greatest mysteries...



This^
Enough said


----------

